# Kerry-Edwards Plan for Law Enforcement:



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Kerry-Edwards Plan for Law Enforcement:
On January 21, 2005, Weaken Your Right to Overtime

Today National President Chuck Canterbury said that vice presidential candidate John Edwards’ promise to overturn the new Federal overtime regulations revealed either a fundamental misunderstanding of their positive impact on public safety employees, or an early assurance of the political payback his trial lawyer colleagues can expect to receive in a Kerry-Edwards Administration. Speaking in Sioux City, Iowa, on Thursday, Edwards stated that “the first day John Kerry is sworn into office, we’re going to reverse the overtime rule.” 

“It’s good to know in October that if elected they are not going to waste any time in dismantling the historic gains which law enforcement officers have realized over the past four years,” Canterbury said. “You know, these two Senators strengthen our decision to endorse President George W. Bush every time they open their mouths.”

Canterbury noted that the final regulations actually guarantee overtime compensation to an expanded majority of our nation's police officers, firefighters, and EMTs. Specifically, the final rule provides that the exemptions from overtime contained in the Fair Labor Standards Act do not apply to public safety officers--regardless of their rank or pay level--who perform public safety work. In addition, the right to overtime compensation may be extended to some public safety employees, such as police sergeants, who are currently classified as exempt because of other changes to the regulations.

In the preamble to the final rule, the U.S. Department of Labor noted that the previous regulations did not explicitly address the exempt status of public safety employees, which resulted in significant federal court litigation to determine their right to overtime pay. Canterbury pointed out that should the regulations be repealed, the only individuals who would benefit from the ensuing litigation are the trial lawyers.

“If either of them had spent any appreciable amount of time on the Senate floor this past year, Kerry and Edwards would know that these regulations are good for America’s police officers,” Canterbury said. “They’re bad for the trial lawyers, so maybe their decision to undo these rules is just their way of saying ‘thank you’ to an important constituency.”


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

This from the guy who claims to have helped put 100,000 new cops on the street under the Clinton administration. Actually, only about 27,000 cops were hired. :shock: 

I apologize in advance for 'bursting-the-bubble' of the CPUSA members that are planning to vote for Mr. Kerry. 8)


----------



## Dan H (Sep 22, 2004)

Hey Gil, do you still have the source or this article? I want to print it out and give it to a few of the pro-Kerry guys in the academy. What is this Canterbury guy president of?


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Dan H @ Sat Oct 16 said:


> Hey Gil, do you still have the source or this article? I want to print it out and give it to a few of the pro-Kerry guys in the academy. What is this Canterbury guy president of?


 For more information or elaboration, please do not hesitate to contact the National F.O.P. Legislative Office at 202.547.8189 or via e-mail.

http://www.grandlodgefop.org/
©1997-2004 Fraternal Order of Police, Grand Lodge


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

I am ashamed that the IBPO has endorsed the "war hero' fraud that we call a junior Senator from Massachusetts and his bloodsucking trial lawyer buddy. I have emailed them 3 times since this endorsement to tell them the error of their ways but they must be so busy over on Burgin Parkway, that they have yet to answer me back.

They make it sound that every single solitary member of the IBPO gives the Kerry/Edwards ticket a ringing endorsement from the union body as a whole. Nothing could be farther from the truth. A straw pole that I conducted at work has Bush 80%, Kerry 10% and undecided at 10% with a margin of error at 3.9%.

I hope he loses big and Hillary steps up her '08 schedule. Now talk about skelatons flying out of the closet..................!


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

That's okay, If elected, Kerry will take the money they save on cops' overtime and put it into needle exchange programs, because we all know how tough the democrats are on crime! Never forget that Kerry (and Edward Kennedy) specifically voted against HR 218, allowing police officers and retired police officers to carry concealed nationwide!


----------

